# DIY or professional manicures, pedicures?



## Shelley (Jul 21, 2010)

Do you prefer going to a salon to have your nails done? Do it yourself? Half and half? ??

At the beginning of summer I will have a professional pedicure. I upkeep my pedicures myself for the rest of the summer. At the end of summer I get one more professional pedicure and that is basically it for the whole year. My toes are not exposed in late autumn, winter (too cold for sandals




) and it gives my nails a break. I keep them trimmed, filed, and feet moisturized but polish free during the colder months. The only time I may get a pedicure during the winter is if I'm going away somewhere tropical but that is very rare.

I get a manicure once or twice a year. I don't put polish on unless I'm going somewhere special or just feel having them done. Usually I just wear a clear polish, upkeep them myself with filing, pushing the cuticles back etc.


----------



## BeautyMonster (Jul 21, 2010)

Ugh, I don't do anything, and I really need to. I've never been to a professional, although I really want to. I'm sort of intimidated. I don't know what to ask for and will probably inadvertently end up spending way too much...


----------



## divadoll (Jul 21, 2010)

There are somethings that you just can't do. I would definitely go for pedicure. Manicures I can do myself but I would do a pedicure in the summer to get the nails just right. I change polish whenever I want but the nail care is another story.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 21, 2010)

I do my own! I think I do a better job. lol I only get them professionally done if im going to some event.


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 21, 2010)

Well... I am a professional, but do my own, so where does that leave me?


----------



## lux.fashion (Jul 21, 2010)

anyone have any tips on how to get the white french lline on nails to last??

i do mine myself and they look like crap after a day.

i use the stripe nail polish you get from sallys and a top and base coat.


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 21, 2010)

The quality of the polish, top and base coat has a lot to do with how long a french mani, or any mani for that matter will last. Use a top quality brand and you'll notice a difference in the longevity of your mani/pedi.


----------



## Karren (Jul 21, 2010)

I do mine myself... Just because I like to..


----------



## xjackie83 (Jul 21, 2010)

I've never had a professional one! It's rare that I use nail polish or do anything with my nails.


----------



## lolaB (Jul 21, 2010)

I get professional pedis and do my manis myself.


----------



## Ingrid (Jul 21, 2010)

people who go for professional Pedicure I can understand because we abuse our feet wearing heels or flip flop in the summer and there are lots of dead skin and dirt. However, people who go for manicure I think is the biggest waste of money, you can do it yourself at home instead of wasting 30 bucks on nothing. with 30 dollars you can buy so many different color of nail polish that last you a long time. If you are not good with nail polish, practice makes perfect.


----------



## flipshawtii (Jul 21, 2010)

Never had a mani or pedi from a salon. I try to pay attention to my nails, but the polish ends up chipping.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jul 22, 2010)

well of course i love indulging on acrylic french manicured nails, or even regular manicures...i think the professional touch looks so much better...but salon upkeep is expensive so i usually just do my own. they never seem to last as long, but there is a lot you can DIY &amp; get creative..i like those different designs you can get (like stickers) &amp; experimenting with diff colors &amp; patterns..


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 31, 2010)

I do mine now but I used to wear acrylics all the time. Now mine are natural, cared for and painted by me.


----------



## sabbatha (Jul 31, 2010)

I do everything by myself, but i think i'll to the proffesional salon to get a pedicure


----------



## Vidia the Pixie (Jul 31, 2010)

Originally Posted by *BeautyMonster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ugh, I don't do anything, and I really need to. I've never been to a professional, although I really want to. I'm sort of intimidated. I don't know what to ask for and will probably inadvertently end up spending way too much... Same here. :/


----------



## Marsha! (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm not working at a paying job so I don't feel like I can justify the expense of salon manicures. I'd be afraid to get a pedicure at a salon because I'm diabetic. I just don't trust other people not to nick my toe or something and chance getting an infection that I might have problems healing.


----------



## KristieTX (Aug 16, 2010)

I get a pedicure once a month and go every two weeks for a refill on my acrylics. I don't buy fancy clothes or jewelry or handbags and it's my one indulgence. I work my butt off at two jobs so I feel I deserve to be pampered a little bit. I dye my own hair and go to a cheap place to get it trimmed every 3 months so I'm not a huge spender on my beauty except for my nails.


----------



## Minka (Aug 16, 2010)

Where would one buy acrylic powder and what's the best glue and polish pen to use for a french mani?

I always use a regular white polish but I imagine it's more time consuming.

Sometimes I do my own pedis too but not as often. I've only ever had a mani and pedi once and my nails fell off and chipped by the next day... so I might as well have done it myself... ;|


----------



## magosienne (Aug 17, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well... I am a professional, but do my own, so where does that leave me?



Lol !
DIY manicure, DIY maintenance pedicure, but twice a year i let a pro deal with all the dead skin on my feet. What i wish i'd get if that wasn't so expensive is a foot massage, i heard it's very relaxing.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Sep 6, 2010)

I have never gotten my nails or toes done professionally - just don't see the point! Why go out and pay for what I can do myself at home?


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 11, 2010)

Nowadays I am trying to save money. I had a guy ask me where I got my nails done. It's a great feeling knowing that you did it yourself and it looks salon worthy!


----------



## divadoll (Sep 11, 2010)

Originally Posted by *flipshawtii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nowadays I am trying to save money. I had a guy ask me where I got my nails done. It's a great feeling knowing that you did it yourself and it looks salon worthy! That is a great compliment. I like it when girls I don't know ask me the name of my hair dresser because they like my hair style but I cut my own hair


----------



## mickey1962 (Nov 22, 2010)

I do my own mani/pedi year round for the most part.  I go to the local beauty schools a few times a year when I am too lazy to do either, and I get good results.  I have started taking my own polish, in case I get a chip, I can do a repair.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 22, 2010)

I leave pedis to the pros. Manicures I'm doing myself now.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 22, 2010)

I have natural nails and do both my toes and hands myself..

I prefer it this way, since  know my nails, i know i have clean equipment and if something were to happen i could only blame myself.  I have had acrylics a couple of times in the past and for a day or two they were okay, then they drove me nuts!!  When they took them off my nails underneath were weaker than before, so I don't do those any longer.


----------

